# Creekside Kennel



## shenandoah (May 30, 2013)

I've noticed several people on here from the Houston area. Does anyone know anything about Creekside Kennel in Centerville?

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Contact Big George Edward Foreman the KO master and cheap grills ;D

named like 6 sons George Big Men forget stuff 

Earned 

he owns Houston 

He earned it 8)

76 wins 68 knockouts

meat stacker

He loves Mates ;D


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

One of my girls is from Creekside. What would you like to know?


----------



## shenandoah (May 30, 2013)

Just looking for opinions on the dogs, kennel, and the people who run it.

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Lynette loves her dogs and regularly has puppies available. My Reba is a Redd x Lillie pup. In the 4 years that I have had her we have had success in conformation, rally and obedience. She has had no genetic problems and the one time that I had a minor health scare, Lynette called immediately to check on us. If I were looking for another companion dog, I would consider another puppy from Creekside.

As always, perform your own due diligence and make an informed decision. 

http://www.vizslaclub.com/

http://www.trinityvvc.com/

Use these links to contact the folks that do breeder referrals.


----------



## shenandoah (May 30, 2013)

Well, we put a deposit down on a Redd x Cami pup due in September/October.

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## lilithsdad (Feb 18, 2013)

I got a pup last november from Redd x Cami. Shes a wonderful dog. Very driven and maturing into a beautiful adult. We have had no health problems and she loves to hunt. One regret I had was I did not ask Lynette to take out both parents at the time of p/u. I dad my 3 yrd old daughter there, so we were a little overwhelmed. But i would def say she cares and has quality dogs. She was very good communicating and answering all my questions. Hope this helps.


----------

